# HaWAII?



## tahoeJoe (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if the DVC at Ko Olina in Hawaii open yet? Got a mailing from DVC the other day. It appears they were/are scheduled to open this fall/winter.

-TJ


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 4, 2010)

Not open yet. I believe the opening date is sometime in August 2011. (Not 100% sure about that though).

I visited the site in September and saw the model (which was in a temporary building.) Looking forward to staying there in 2012 hopefully.

eta: looked it up. Opens August 29, 2011. Taking reservations now.


----------



## tomandrobin (Dec 6, 2010)

August 2011 is the grand opening date. The hotel portion will be 100% complete and the timeshare potion is only going to have 1/3 open (phase 1).


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone know how long it might be til they show up in RCI?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 3, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> anyone know how long it might be til they show up in RCI?



A few years, BLT still isn't on RCI.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 5, 2011)

possibly 2015!


----------



## larryallen (Jan 6, 2011)

Any incentives to take the tour?  Will be at Marriott Ko Olina in February.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 6, 2011)

No incentives right now.  You do get to see the model 1br if you stop by.  Also in the sales center they have a model of the Disney Dream cruise ship.


----------

